
New Jupyter notebooks for quantum computing - ronwen
https://developer.ibm.com/dwblog/2017/quantum-computing-jupyter-notebooks-python/
======
uptownfunk
It's IBM guys, so 90% chance it's just marketing/sales BS.

~~~
Jtsummers
IBM = BS in your book? Why? You could always download this stuff and try it
out and see that it actually exists.

------
Theodores
...and there is non-ML me thinking IBM were back in the hardware game with
some mysterious laptop containing some beast of a GPU.

------
ra88it
Quantum Battleships? A quantum game? I had not heard about this in spite of
multiple trips a little way down the quantum computing rabbit hole. I'm
curious, has anyone here played this game? Is it actually played for fun? Does
the quantum nature of the game's mechanics actually change the fun-ness of the
game? Or any other known game?

